# Amp/Problem



## Chris724 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a MTX SW1212 12" Powered Sub & the Amp on it keeps blowing fuses everytime i power it on, I had bought it from a friend a few years ago & it was like that when i got it, I have looked at it & nothing is burnt or anything like that...Any suggestions would be appreciated "Thank You"


----------



## esp1ivers1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Remember that usually when fuses blows repetitively, it's for a reason e.g. burned inductors/windings..... But if you're certain that there is nothing wrong with the sub, continue reading 

Search for "slow" fuses or ask at your local electronics store. If that doesn't work, see if you are able to modify it with a circuit breaker with slightly higher capacity than the fuse installed (make sure you have no short circuit or else you might end up with a fried amp). 
Good luck!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If it is blowing fuses when turned on it either has the wrong fuses or there is something that needs repair in the unit. Fuses do not blow for no reason.


----------



## Chris724 (Jan 28, 2011)

The Sub is fine an fuses are correct, I've just never really been inside an Amp before & was just looking for some suggestions on what to look for inside & try to narrow it down, I wish i new more on what exactly caused it to begin with but i don't... Thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

When fuses blow on powering up there is usually something seriously shorted. I would start by looking for shorted like semiconductors in the power supply and output stages.


----------



## Chris724 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks...Appreciate it


----------



## Ban-One (Jan 29, 2011)

I would check the power cord for any cracks or cuts. Then take the cover off and look around.


----------

